# Pigeon wing swollen where joins body/neck



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

one of my pet pigeons has developed a large swelling where the wing joins the body I do not know the term for this but can only describe it as the armpit - shoulder area in a human. If I lift the wing and feel with my thumb & forefinger at this point there is a large swelling protruding - above & below. 

Otherwise bird is in fine health. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, obviously it's either an injury OR a rather less common presentation of Paratyphoid Arthritis. Usually, they get it on the elbow joint but they occasionally get it at the shoulder. When they do, the prospect of future flight is pretty poor. Let's hope it's an injury but you should prepare for the worst case scenario. That is, quarantine the bird and get him on Baytril right now. Actually, it'd be best to get to an avian vet to take X-Rays and firm up the diagnosis but that's going to have to be your decision.

Anyhow, also consider getting all your birds vaccinated with Sal-Bac for Salmonellosis as soon as possible. If you don't know how to get that done, then tell us your basic location and maybe we can find resources in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link on Paratyphoid/Salmonellosis

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12461


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I was concerned that Derek might not have been able to find his way back to the thread so I emailed him. As it turns out, they're in the UK so any advice should be geared to their situation. Derek informed me that they don't have access to an avian vet at this time. John and Cynthia may need to pick up on this one to help him with meds and vet info for the area.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As it turned out, I had an email correspondence with Derek while the board was down and we went back and forth over the possibilities. There has been an episode with mice so it could either be an injury (unwitnessed) or a Paratyphoid deal. It sounds like a bird I've got in my loft that another rehabber brought over a year or so ago.

Anyhow, I emailed John and Cynthia with the emails so that they could get in contact with Derek about vets and meds in the UK. Don't know if they'll deal direct or post here but I'll message 'em on the board as well and we'll see.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Pidgey,

I will e-mail Derek but in my view lumps are things best examined by a vet as they have more experience of looking, feeling, testing!

I took a pigeon with a wing lump in to my vet recently, he aspirated the contents and examined them, didn't think they were malignant and thought it could be a cyst. A few days later the dog had a lump, this time contents were aspirated and sent for analysis with the warning that a biopsy might yet be needed. So not a diagnosis that I can make even via physical examination!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Derek, 

Can you let us know what coulour the lump is, whether it can be moved around under the skin (or seems to be attached to the muscle), whether it has a scab on it at all?

Thanks,

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't know if you read through all that email I sent you, Cynthia, but it sounds as though it's been awhile (days or possibly weeks; don't know). I didn't realize that Paratyphoid sometimes manifests this way until I got to reading in THE PIGEON by Wendell Levi and he mentions that in a section.

When I was discussing with my vet aspirating the contents of a more normal wing boil, I'd mentioned how I had been expecting it to be teeming with bacteria and had been surprised that it was amazingly clear. He laughed and agreed that they usually are and you have to scrape the inside of the skin to find any of the offending bacteria.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, I have Baytril I can share, but just another thought...could this be a ruptured air sac? Derek described it as a swelling rather than a lump.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I had mentioned that to him and described it a little. He has indicated that it's a more solid swelling and also that the shoulder has lost mobility so I don't think so, sight unseen.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are right, Pidgey. Derek has written to me and says that the pigeon has pecjed at the lump and it is bleeding a bit. Not an airsac problem then!

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've never seen that before. I wonder if it's more like a wing boil now?

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Baytril was posted early this morning, should arrive tomorrow.

Cynthia


----------



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

*Baytril*

Thanks Very Much for Your help. Hopefully we have a good postal delivery service tomorrow. Nice & Quick delivery would be nice. She is still well in herself with reduction of the lump above the wing.She seems to have good movement in the wing now but an irregular position due to the lump under the wing.How does the baytril work. Is it drops, tablets or via the water? Just getting ready.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Derek,

The Baytril is the 2.5% solution, I have included some syringes for administering it.

Be patient when you try to open the bottle. It has a childproof top that I screwed on on top of a plastic bag, to avoid spillage!

And ignore the dosage instructions on the bottle.

Cynthia


----------

